# Nasal Tumor or Fungal Infection?



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

We have 1 German Shepherd Mix that just turned 9 years old. Unfortunately the Vet recently told me that she may only have a few months left. 

Recently, she started having reverse sneezing fits and sneezing a lot. When I noticed more than normal amounts of boogers/discharge from her RIGHT eye, I took her into the vet for an exam. They told me it she was just experiencing allergies and that we should call if anything escalates. It did escalate and the next day she woke up with a swollen eye (RIGHT). I immediately took her into the vet for a second visit. They examined her teeth fully and determined that she had 2 broken teeth on both sides, which may be causing an abscess under her eye from infection. I informed her that they looked like old injuries and I was unsure if that was a cause but I was hopeful for a good teeth extraction and recovery. For diagnosis sake, they were able to to put some benadryl and a steroid into her eye to see if it reacted. It reacted very well to the medicine and the swelling was almost completely gone by the end of the day and has not returned. 

I thought we were in the clear, until the next morning. She woke up with a bloody tinted mucus that was *VERY *thick and sticky - almost as if she was a sick kid with a snotty nose. I was concerned and called the Dr for a third time. She recommended that I bring her in for further inspection of her teeth, X-rays, and surgery to have the teeth removed. We were also given _antibiotics _to hopefully see a positive reaction (With her liver enzyme tests we must be careful with antibiotics and try not to prescribe them to her if not necessary.) Once she started the antibiotics, the blood started to _*stop*_ and the mucus was no longer coming out of her nose. In addition, her eye discharge also seemed to get better. 

We set up a teeth extraction surgery and in she went. I got a call from the Vet office the morning of her surgery and they informed me that they see *no issues with the roots of the teeth* and believe it may be either a fungal infection or nasal tumor. (I have attached the photo of her xray below if anyone has any insight). They completed a nasal flush and sent the flushed debris to a lab for testing. Unfortunately we did not find any information from that cytology report and we are yet again back at the same spot we were before. Our Dr mentioned that either option is not ideal and she could possibly only have a few months left. I told her about the antibiotics helping with the blood and if that shows any indication of either or possibility. Unfortunately she was shocked to hear that the antibiotics were helping and said that there was quite a bit of bloody mucus in her nasal passages when she preformed the flush & that it may have been a coincidence. When she returned from her dental and nasal flush, the blood mucus was more like a running bloody nose. It may have been a backlash reaction to poking around and after a few hours, it stopped again. 

So here we are, lots of money and time spent into determining the issues with her nasal passages. She is back on antibiotics (finishing up the bottle as directed) and again the bloody mucus has dried up, even overnight there were no signs of blood on her bed on her nose, etc and has lasted with no blood even until now. almost 24 hrs. 

Tomorrow we have the opportunity due to cancelled appointment to meet with an internal medicine specialist and get a rhinoscope done to try and determine yet again what the issue could be. 

Does anyone have any recommendations or suggestions on if we should follow through with the Rhinoscope or just prepare to say goodbye? Her energy level hasn't decreased much, she still was out on Sunday playing wrestle with her 1 year old GSD sister, and she still loves to eat. 

I would appreciate any feedback as my mind is racing!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear this and I am very sorry that you and your dog are going through this. I had an 8 1/2 year old GSD that was diagnosed with a nasal tumor back in '02. It is a very hard thing to go through. I hope she is ok and it is not a nasal cancer. 

Best of luck with your dog.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

A few years ago we had a dog with a nasal fungal infection. She was diagnosed at 7 years and had 3 very good years and lived until she was 10. She was treated successfully but the infection did come back. She was treated with itraconazole and ultimately terbinafine as well. Another treatment is a nasal flush with fungal medicine and itraconazole pills. At one point we did try fluconazole as that was cheaper than itra but fluconazole didn't work. If you have any questions just let me know.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

> Does anyone have any recommendations or suggestions on 
> if we should follow through with the Rhinoscope or just prepare 
> to say goodbye?

By all means have the rhinoscope done. It's the only way to find out what the problem is. It may just be a really nasty but treatable bacterial infection. And even the fungal infections can sometimes be successfully treated.

Since she's acting great, it's not time to say goodbye yet. Hang in there and please let us know what the rhinoscope shows.


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

I wanted to share and update this information on this thread in case anyone is doing research for their loved pet.

I occasionally get back on this forum and forgot about this health post. We went through with plans for a rhinoscope & CAT scan after this post at VCA animal hospital. However, we did not need to go through with a rhinoscope as her nasal mass was quite large and visible without it. Biopsies found the large mass in her nasal cavity to be a rare form of nasal lymphoma. In addition, the CAT scan also found a brain tumor in our sweet angel. While we were still getting further testings done, things took a turn for the worse. 

On November 15, 2017... Audrie passed away peacefully after we had to put her to sleep in the middle of the night. She was quickly experiencing multiple focal and grand mal seizures, disorientation, and ultimately losing her motor skills. It was the hardest thing in the world for me to do and still is the hardest thing for me to type months later. All the love & money in the world for testing and surgeries couldn't save her. RIP Audrie girl.


----------

